# New Posts???



## someguy (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok so when I click on New posts it says something like sorry there have been no new posts.  It says under User CP "There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period."
There must have been some new posts in the last uh 12+ hours right?  Or is it just me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2004)

Goto 
>User Control Panel  
> Edit Options  
>  Thread Display Options 
>   Default Thread Age Cut Off: 

Set to "Show All Threads".

Hit SAVE

there have been over 600 new posts in the last day.  I can reset you back X number of hours.  Just let me know what to reset you to.


----------



## someguy (Jul 19, 2004)

Seems to work fine now.  Thanks


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Goto
> >User Control Panel
> > Edit Options
> >  Thread Display Options
> ...



I somehow feel responsible for a few of the posts.


----------

